# Holger Perner at PA, New England, & NY Orchid Societies 10/2013



## rangiku (Sep 7, 2013)

Holger Perner of Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology will be speaking at the following orchid societies and events:

10/05-10/06/2013 Orchid Society of Western Pennsylvania
10/07/2013 Nutmeg State OS
10/08/2013 Massachusetts OS
10/09/2013 Connecticut OS
10/12/2013 New Hampshire OS
10/13/2013 Cape and Islands OS
10/14/2013 Maine OS
10/16/2013 Greater New York OS

He will not be bringing plants, but will accept preorders until September 20th which will be mailed out from the States. You can download the list here:http://massorchid.org/Resources/Documents/Orchid-List%20USA%20Autumn%202013.pdf which includes ordering information.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

He will also be at the Mid-America Orchid Conference in Dayton in October, selling plants (also with pre-orders).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 11, 2013)

And he'll be at the Feb 2014 Paph Forum selling plants too.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 11, 2013)

Linus- Paph Forum 2014? Can you post some details? That's a new one to me.


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice! (Jealous of my old society!)


----------



## rangiku (Sep 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> He will also be at the Mid-America Orchid Conference in Dayton in October, selling plants (also with pre-orders).


Thank you, Dot, I meant to include that. It's because of Holger speaking at Phipps and then the Mid-America Orchid Congress that he was able to do the orchid society tour.

Also, you don't need to attend any of these talks to order plants.  So, what will you all be getting? Paph helenae, Hengduan Grace Helen, and Neofinetia richardsiana will soon be living with me. I blame Glen Decker for making me fall in love with helenae. He had a gorgeous v. album in his display at last year's Mass OS show and *none for sale*.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 12, 2013)

rangiku said:


> Also, you don't need to attend any of these talks to order plants.  So, what will you all be getting? Paph helenae, Hengduan Grace Helen, and Neofinetia richardsiana will soon be living with me. I blame Glen Decker for making me fall in love with helenae. He had a gorgeous v. album in his display at last year's Mass OS show and *none for sale*.



Glen Decker in the past has sold at the Paph Forum. I presume he'll be there again next year (Feb 2014).


----------

